# Private messages



## Brother John (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey all..
Just wondering what to do.  my private message folder says it is 70% full, but I deleted all the messages in it yesterday.
what gives?
I try to keep it low so that my friends can get me when they want.
what should I do???
Thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Oct 16, 2002)

Nevery mind.
Fixed it...
silly me.

Your Brother
John


----------

